# My toddler won't drink milk anymore.. what can I do?



## Mee_Mummy

My DS is 20 months old & he won't drink a morning or bedtime beaker of milk anymore all he does is cuddle it. The only milk I can get in him is strawberry nesquik stuff but he'll only have a couple of oz & he will occasionally drink the milk from his cereal when he's had chocolate cereal. He'll eat 2 small yoghurts a day & won't eat cheese. I've tried grated, cubed, melted, babybel, cheese string, dairylea.. I'm stumped! 

I don't want to go back to using bottles with him, we through all of them away at new year. 

And in the morning & at night, it doesn't matter if his milk in his beaker is cows milk, toddler milk, strawberry flavoured etc he won't drink it.. He'll just cuddle it?! 

Any advice will be great!:thumbup:xx


----------



## smelly07

My eldest went off milk at 16 months but she also went off yougurts/cheese/eggs and wouldnt eat most of the foods calcium rich!

it was a nightmare trying to get calcium in to her diet......... we bought fruit juices with added calcium for her to drink but she would go off those after awhile to, occasionally she would have a milkshake. 
we tried to include as much calcium into her diet as we could but didnt force her or worry if she didnt...theres not alot you can do.......she did (around the age of 3) begin drinking milk again.

lots of foods are calcium rich..........spinach, broccoli, oranges, brown bread, eggs, butter, ice cream, romaine lettuce, celery, broccoli, sesame seeds, fennel, cabbage, summer squash, green beans, garlic, Brussel sprouts, oranges, asparagus, leeks and crimini mushrooms. Rosemary, cumin seeds, cloves, coriander seeds.

probably lots more...........dont worry about the milk so much just try to get some calcium in to his diet other ways. x


----------



## beatnick

zakk only has a few gulps now before bed and i think its on the way out. however ive been reassured that a fromage friase has about the same amout of calcium as 8oz of milk. so i would just offer milk as a drink at other times and try and up the cheese and yoghurts and custards etc. 

zakk likes angel delight which im sure is terrible for him but is milk milk milk! 

plus i now give cereal for breakfast. 

they are growing up!


----------



## BabyJayne

Toddlers need about 700mg of calcium a day - which is about two cups of milk. If he is eating yoghurt, having a few oz of milk and eating other foods, then he is probably getting more than enough calcium. If you check the labels on foods you would be surprised what calcium is in them. Remember it's not the milk they need - it's the vitamins in it, so providing he is getting them from elsewhere I wouldn't worry too much x


----------



## OmarsMum

Plain yoghurt is as good as milk. Omar doesn't drink much milk since we weaned him off the bottle. He eats around 200 grms of plain yoghurt + 1-2 fruit yoghurts, this is in addition to milk in his cereals. I also give him vit D drops xx


----------



## austinsmom

Also to add to what everyone else is saying... they need the fat from whole milk as well. So make sure LO is getting healthy fats for food, and that should be enough. I'm having a hard time getting my LO to drink ANY milk (other then BM).


----------



## Mee_Mummy

He's weird with food. One day he'll eat loads and it will be varied or he won't eat much & when he eats the only food he'll eat is snack food or fruit. By snack food I mean, crisps, rice cakes, baby biscuits, the occasional fruit bar stuff like that.

He has to have cereal for breakfast because he won't eat porridge or weetabix, I've even tried rusks and he won't eat them for the texture. He won't even eat butter he has to have plain bread or plain crackers. Getting some good fats into him is had when all he will eat is rubbish! 

It doesn't help that we moved house nearly 2 weeks ago & we haven't had chance to settle yet or even get into much of a routine. I've only just got my cooker delivered today & the bloke who was meant to be coming to fit it is in hospital :cry: we're having to have take-away, sandwiches or go to family's houses for lunch & dinner.

Sorry for the little rant just getting all stressed over everything :( x


----------

